# Hunting to supplement a dry dog food diet with a Raw meat diet?



## lucasbroderick (Dec 5, 2012)

Let's face it, dry dog food is **** expensive. Would it be wise to supplement a dry dog food diet with meat that I acquire on hunting trips? What are the best kinds of game to feed the dog with? What should I know before doing something like this?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. That would be a great idea. An even better idea would be to remove the kibble entirely if you hunt enough to keep your dog fed with game.

What you should know is to not give your dog weight-bearing bones (legs) from large game, and to freeze all game (to kill any parasites) before thawing and feeding to your dog. Good game would be whatever you most like to hunt. Deer, Hog, Rabbit, Duck, Dove...

Also, the organ meat is great for your dog, and it's unlikely you use it yourself anyhow.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I always supplement my dog's kibble with items from the grocery store. I wish I knew a hunter.


----------



## lucasbroderick (Dec 5, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> Yes. That would be a great idea. An even better idea would be to remove the kibble entirely if you hunt enough to keep your dog fed with game.
> 
> What you should know is to not give your dog weight-bearing bones (legs) from large game, and to freeze all game (to kill any parasites) before thawing and feeding to your dog. Good game would be whatever you most like to hunt. Deer, Hog, Rabbit, Duck, Dove...
> 
> Also, the organ meat is great for your dog, and it's unlikely you use it yourself anyhow.


just wondering, why not weight bearing bones?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

A weight bearing bone with LOTS of meat is fine for about 25-30 minutes - or until the meat is gone! NOT a bone to leave unsupervised with a dog. 

They are very dense bones and some dogs go nuts trying to "break" the bone and will actually break their teeth / dull their canines, or will crack pieces of the bone off. They can be very dangerous. 

My local butcher gives me some for Kyleigh (he leaves lots of meat on them). I'm lucky in that once the meat and marrow's gone ... she's done! But that doesn't mean all dogs will stop!

Also, some dogs will get major runs if they eat marrow or too much marrow ... depends on if their stomachs are accustomed to it or not.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Then what types of raw bones can you leave them with. I dont hunt, but im thinking about not giving rawhides anymore and getting them from a butcher chief is a strong chewer and wont quit until he gets what he wants and i dont want him to break a tooth, but i want to be able to just give him the bone and let him eat it all.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I personally, won't "leave" my dog alone with a bone. By that I mean, I don't give her ANY bone and leave. I'm around ... just in case. I don't hover over her, but I can always hear what she is doing. 

Raw meaty bones are good, knucklebones are great for them to chew on, bully sticks are awesome (don't usually last very long, and are expensive LOL) 

I also give Kyleigh antlers to chew on ...


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations on your decision to stop using rawhides! 

Neck bones are great (Beef, Pork, Lamb...). Gabe loves those, and they're what I usually give him for recreation.

They're hard and dense enough that they occupy him a little longer than poultry bones, but aren't as tough as weight-bearing bones. Otherwise, you could probably give a frozen turkey neck or other poultry.

Also, Gabe is raw-fed, and the local grocery store often has GREAT sales on pork chops. When I grind up the chops for Gabe's boneless meals, I remove the bones and save them for recreational chewing. Those have worked out great as well.

Also, antlers are great for chewing, and not quite as messy.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a friend who goes to the processors and asks for the scraps. We have gotten so much free deer meat and bones. You have to go there and talk to them in person because if you just call, they will probably say no.


----------

